# Pollination Revenues



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I remember the summer between 6th and 7th grade.
That summer I was invited to spend the summer with some SUPER, SUPER, ULTRA rich relatives in another state.
One evening, they had company and entertained in fine style.
At one point in the evening while the company gentleman was talking about his work, I asked, "How much do you make anyway?".
I was quickly whisked out of the room by one of my older cousins.
He was furious! "What are you doing??!!!"
YOU NEVER ASK SOMEONE SUCH PERSONAL QUESTIONS!!
That wasn't the end of it. I got reamed several more times before the week was over.
I was never so embarrassed in my life.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

A beekeeper can set in almonds for about $180 followed by a set in cherries or apples for $60 to $80 followed by a set to make honey in the Dakotas producing honey worth $200 to $300 (dependent on the market which currently is not that good) or alternatively break his hives into singles and sell them for $150 each ($300 per hive started with). With a LOT of hard work, he can make $500 per hive. Costs will run in the range of $200 per hive along the way. Net at the end of season is about $300 per hive.

Now here are questions for you. How many hours of labor and how many hired hands will you need to run 2000 colonies for pollination? and what do you do with the dead outs and the disease ridden unhealthy bees coming out of almonds? Where will you winter in Texas that has enough pollen for spring buildup? Who will build all the woodenware required to run 2000 colonies?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Harry, don't be too hard on him. lol As soon as I saw the title, I thought uh oh. 

You can see the gross income for pollination, but what you will be hard pressed to find is the net values as that depends on a little luck and a lot of skill. There is a huge range from negative returns to pretty good earnings. Overall it is a pretty good time to be a beekeeper, especially if you have been a beekeeper all these years. If you are new, without experience, contacts and equipment, the returns may not be as good.

Keeping good bees is not easy and the bank always wants their cut...


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow I think there was alot of expense and (problems) left out of that scenario!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Brian Suchan said:


> Wow I think there was alot of expense and (problems) left out of that scenario!!


lol... That was a big bowl of cherries right there.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Brian Suchan said:


> Wow I think there was alot of expense and (problems) left out of that scenario!!


Exactly.
A few months ago I went in to our local Polaris Dealer to rent a port-a-potty for a neighbor hosting a concert on her property. She does this a few times a year and this is one of the ways we help out. And being a small town, the Polaris dealer is also where you can rent Port-a-potties. 
A gentleman in the store looked at me and said, "you look like a guy who could use one of these." I said something along the lines of, "no way man, way too expensive, maybe if its broken and 10 years old could I afford it." The owner said something like "Wait a minute, don't you run bees, I know what them things are worth, a truck driver pulled in here a couple weeks ago and told me...."
I almost turned and walked out. But instead asked "did the driver tell you what they cost?" and of course was met with blank stares. 

I am pretty new to this business and a small player at that, but may I suggest some better questions to ask...
What does it cost to keep bees? This includes general beekeeping costs like repairing equipment, purchasing equipment, queens, mite treatments, FEED, queens, feed, queens, feed, FUEL, truck maitenance...
Now the more nitpicky for pollination.
What does it cost to build a RENT-ABLE POLLINATING UNIT in time for almonds?
What does it cost to get there?
What does it cost to transport to the next gig?
What does it cost to get the bees ready for the next gig? A swarmed out hive is not a pollinating unit. A queenless hive is not a pollinating unit. A dwindling hive is not a pollinating unit....
Now some trickier questions.
What does it cost to rebuild after watermelons or other difficult sets?
How do you balance your operation to ensure you have enough good bees to rebuild for the next set?
What are the additional feed costs to keep your bees going through something with poor nutritional value?
How much does a robbing frenzy cost?
How much is sleep worth to you?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What are you talking about guys... I got into beekeeping for the honey.... it's the most expensive honey out there but it's worth it....


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I gross about 275- $300 from 3 crops. Sometimes more if we can double set on fruit.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Why are people talking about expenses? If I understand the question correctly, the op want to know what kind of gross a hive generates.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Well honestly then, until you have hives and pollination contracts in hand, you gross $0. That's pretty much what it comes down to. Your hives gross what contracts you can get out and secure for the bees you have.


----------

